# Sounds like ibs app



## Nuffa

Hi all. I bought the sounds-like-ibs -app. I must say, unfortunately, i don't like it. I am a strong supoorter of hypnotherapy. But i am having technical issues with the app. Why can't i listen to yesterdays session again? In addition to that, everytime i press "my progress" unintentially, i have to listen to the whole session again. Yesterday, i fell asleep while listening to a session and am now unable to listen to it again. Why is that? Am i missing something? Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Nuffa,

You can play, pause and restart a session if needed. The app keeps you on track to listen according to a specific schedule that has proven effective for many years. If you fall asleep during your scheduled session you still receive benefit. Be sure to check out the extensive FAQ section as this issue and many others are answered there. The protocol in this app has been gently and effectively helping most IBS sufferers since 1998, so do be encouraged! You can also get support via the SoundsLikeIBS.com site. Hope this helps and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better!


----------

